# Prison release



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

So peeps! 2 more sleeps until boo is allowed out for the first time!!! Ooooo i cant wait!! The world needs to meet my little babe and we need to meet the world!!! Lol  does anyone have any tips for length of walks and frequency at this stage? Thx!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

little walks....and SO EXCITING!!! 
Socialize socialize socialize


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

They only need a small walk a day at such a young age, even at a year old Izzie only gets one walk, but obviously it is a lot longer now than when she was a pup. Good luck  x


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Very exciting!! I can't wait to get Cookie out, he's getting very heavy to carry about and howls to be down! He's booked in for his 2nd injection next Friday so we have a while to wait yet 
I'm planning on just a little walk around the block at first, don't think I'll be able to sleep the night before!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i did 5 mins for every month they are and i did it 2 times a day, but soon found wispa needed more than that after she discovered the big wide world! :jumping: you'll know yourself after a few walks with how tired she is. good luck and enjoy yourselves


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

How exciting! Now who's going to enjoy it more? Hope you both have a wonderful time xx


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

oh Lucky you. Griff got his final jab tomorrow so next week to go  He to is trying to jump out my arms now when we out. He is desperate lol. He has even started sitting on the back of the sofa and looking out the window and then to me as if to say well come on then lol. Have been walking him in the garden with his lead on and he is getting the jist of it. x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Very exciting! I must admit i had such bad cabin fever that i toke Buddy out 3 days before i should but only up the road where i knew no other dogs were.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh dont say that donna! Im considering taking her out today!! Lol, you cant enable my bad behaviour!! Lol   xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so im a bit naughty, i took
Her this am.... I blame donna  lol  she loved it, very short 5 min walk to school but it was fab!! She is so crazy now!! Obviously she needed to go for longer!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't think you will have an uninterrupted walk anyway - so many people will be stopping you to coo over the little sweethearts that your walk might take longer than you think It will be just like taking a new baby out for the first time


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

You rebel!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I try to take Cara for min 20 mins - 40 mins max now shes just over 5 months old. Add in all the play and running around the house is probably enough for her whilst her bones are still developing.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol - first time we took Deefer out we were all so excited. He lay down and turned into a mop! Would not go.... ended up carrying him and walking back instead... Four of us walked backwards up the road calling "Deef"! Some of the neighbours came out to see what was going on! (Only took a couple of attempts and he suddently realised what he was missing!)

Sue
x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Dying to get Hattie out for walks my Jack Russells only wanted to potter up the road so we all got a bit sedentary. Collecting her this Friday next jabs in 10 days so baring snow should be out and about in Dec. She will be out in the car a lot when I go to sort horse so may get a quick pee in the outdoor school! Looking forward to exercise need to loose several pounds in weight! Envy you.


----------

